# brown blood=endometriosis????



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Hi everybody...Just a question about endo.....is having pre menstrual bleeding (black blood) means having endo or not?Anybody with this?Thankssabry


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, spotting before your period can be a sign of endo. I can't remember the other symptoms, do a search online for "endometriosis symptoms" and I'm sure you'll have no problem finding them. I do remember reading that it is very difficult to diagnose.. the only way to know for sure is to go in and have lap. surgery (exploratory). If they see tissue growing outside the uterus during the surgery, they will go ahead and remove it.Good luck, from what I've heard, endo is no fun!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Dark blood just means it is older blood. When my flow is light the color is also lighter. When the cramps are going full force the blood is bright red because it's being pumped out faster.I don't think I've seen dark blood listed as a symptom of endo. That doesn't mean it's not one. The primary symptom of most people, I think, is pain, especially during periods.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

have same experience for many months now. it happens at the beginning sometimes for 1-2 days of spotting and also at the end now; normal for 2-3 days in between. Really weird.Mentioned to one of my sisters the other day and she said, 'you're just getting older', apparently she's had for some time and is 4 yrs older than me.I wonder whether the blood is trapped from previous cycle? Is that what Luna meant about 'older blood' I wonder?


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi NDGSTN,You are not mentioning what your age is. I am 50 and going through perimenopause. Sometimes I have some spotting before my period and it looks much darker than during the heavier flow. I do experience spotting on regular basis now after the heavy flow and it seems to be darker as well. I am not too worried about it. I am more worried about the abdominal/bladder pain on the second day. I hope or believe it is closely connected to my IBS since I am experiencing a major flare up again since last April (after my divorce). Go figure!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I have Endo and yes different color bleeding can come with it. I have bleed a rainbow including black, brown, orange, purple, green, yellow etc......


----------

